# Look for cheap effective chain tensioner for SS conversion



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Ok I have an old 26" bike with vertical drop outs and I am looking to do cheap single speed conversion. My thoughts now are a tension device like DMR.

Saw this on Chain Reaction.

DMR Simple Tension Seeker & Single Speed Kit | Chain Reaction Cycles










Need a 17t cog rather than the 16t included. Is the DMR kit any good and single does it make sense to get the entire kit or just a seperate cog and use the lock ring from my old 9speed cassette. I plan on using a 9spd chain.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

ive had good luck with this one

Soulcraft - Top Notch Bicycle Frames - Petaluma, CA - Mountain, Road, Cyclocross, Singlespeed, 29er


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

if you have an old rear derailleur around you can make one free. an short cage roadie derailleur would work best.

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/anyone-here-ever-use-old-derailleur-convert-ss-380459.html


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

For cheap I make stuff myself ($0), for effective I make it work


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I've tried most of the tensioners. The best was the DMR. 

Using an old derailleur gives you the worst of both worlds. 

However I have't used a tensioner for several years, there may be better by now.

A tensioner is good for trying out SS, but it's just another piece of equipment you can dispense with once you are committed to SS.

I prefer to magic ratio a bike rather than use a tensioner. It keeps things simple - which is what you're aiming for with SS. 

Best of all is to get a proper SS frame - they are more likely to have the stiffer chainstays needed for singlespeeding, and that makes a huge difference on a climb.


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

Really happy with my DMR.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

YESS was the best of the bunch I tried, but in all honesty they are all very much sub standard compared to a *proper* SS setup and kind of defeat the point of SS for me. What BB shell does your frame have? Although pricier a decent EBB may be a better bet if you plan to get in the this SS malarky


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

DMR is solid. Not too terrible different from a "real" SS set up. It's quiet and can be set up to look halfway decent with the right cog/chain length. Still not as nice as sliders or EBB, but it will do. Definitely the best one I have used.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Hows this for cheap: DIY Bicycle Chain Tensioner

I've been lucky and found the magic gear on my last SS with vert drop outs, and my other two had horizontals. I've always wondered about how the Bionicon C Guide type work with SS.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Installed the DMR kit and running a 17t cog. All is working well, but with the 16t the chain is too long and the two short with a full link removed. half-link time.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Velobike said:


> I've tried most of the tensioners. The best was the DMR.


Did you try the Gusset Bachelor? How did it compare to the DMR?


----------

